# New to group, interested in cultivating Morels



## John Mitchell (Mar 16, 2019)

I live in rural NW Illinois, Freeport area.

So, I pulled the trigger and bought Morel spores, and plan on creating a bed in a shady tree and bush lined area of my yard.

I am interested in learning more about cultivating morels, soil composition, ph etc. And hoped maybe this forum would have folks who are growing their own morels.

If you know of any sources of good information on soil prep and the like, please let me know.

Thank you.

John


----------



## seeker (Aug 18, 2013)

John Mitchell said:


> I live in rural NW Illinois, Freeport area.
> 
> So, I pulled the trigger and bought Morel spores, and plan on creating a bed in a shady tree and bush lined area of my yard.
> 
> ...


----------



## seeker (Aug 18, 2013)

Did you just buy dry spores or a syringe?

I’ve been planting mycelium for about 2 1/2 years. No luck yet but I have high hopes for this year. 

What variety did you plant? I have Morchella importuna, M rufobrunea, and two unknown varieties. The named varieties are supposed to be the easiest to grow. They don’t need to be associated with a tree.

There is a good Facebook group for supplies. You can buy a syringe (LC) and sterilized substrate. I’ll find the name and add it.


----------



## John Mitchell (Mar 16, 2019)

seeker said:


> Did you just buy dry spores or a syringe?
> 
> I’ve been planting mycelium for about 2 1/2 years. No luck yet but I have high hopes for this year.
> 
> ...


Clearly I have a lot to learn,,, I just found some on line, just said "Morels" thats all that I know. If you have fresh morels, can you rinse them in a bucket to remove their spores and innoculate with that water ?


----------



## seeker (Aug 18, 2013)

John Mitchell said:


> Clearly I have a lot to learn,,, I just found some on line, just said "Morels" thats all that I know. If you have fresh morels, can you rinse them in a bucket to remove their spores and innoculate with that water ?



Some people have luck dumping their rinse water in the yard. Going from spores to mycelium is complicated. I’ve been buying liquid culture syringes from eBay and inoculating sterilized grain to grow mycelium to plant. Five bags of grain is about 40 and a syringe 20. I haven’t tried to grow my own spores out yet. 

This is bags of grain halfway covered in mycelium.


----------



## seeker (Aug 18, 2013)

You might try the Facebook group, Mushroom growing for beginners and expert. I think it’s Lenny Rockwell’s group. He sells Liguid Culture LCs on eBay.


----------

